# Iranian High Flyer problem



## Vladik

Hey guys, i have two Iranians, i have been flying them for about 3 months now, they started to tumble about a month ago. But their flying height is very poor. only several time did they fly up really high that i had to look for them in the sky because they looked so little way up there. Can any one help me out and tell me how to make them fly higher and longer. Their flying time is about 5 min  which is also very poor. Or am i taking it to fast, do they need more time? And any other advice on keeping them and training them would be really helpful  

Thanks


----------



## Print Tippler

I would how make sure they are in good health, and just give time. Could be to hot for them to be flying long. Just wait and see for now.


----------



## Birdman79

Feed them in the evening,and fly them the next morning.


----------



## hamlet

Hello. I think the autumn molt has not ended. If your birds are not fat, molting, or very full of food they should fly more than 5 minutes even in 90F degree plus weather. One more thing: maybe the hen is trying to lay. You can ask more questions in yahoo groups; Persian pigeons or Iranian pigeon club.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

What are you feeding them? 

Give them some barley if they are over weight, and wheat is good for highflyers.

They might be over weight which might be the reason they aren't flying too much. Another thing is the quality of the birds. Did you get the birds from a reputable breeder? Some people will sell the birds that don't do good for them or just sell them for the money (feather merchants). They look like good looking pigeons though so that may not be the case here.


----------



## Vladik

Gurbir said:


> What are you feeding them?
> 
> Give them some barley if they are over weight, and wheat is good for highflyers.
> 
> They might be over weight which might be the reason they aren't flying too much. Another thing is the quality of the birds. Did you get the birds from a reputable breeder? Some people will sell the birds that don't do good for them or just sell them for the money (feather merchants). They look like good looking pigeons though so that may not be the case here.[/QUOT
> 
> The guy that gave them is good friends with my dad, and he gave them of for free like he did with every other pigeon he gave me. He has really nice pigeons in his loft, his Turkish tumblers are really good and told me the theses are the babies of one the best pairs of Iranians he had.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Hmm then the quality of the bird isn't the problem. There's now 2 things that could be happening. 1. They're over weight. Feed them barley and wheat for a while and fly them every other day. That should get them back into shape. And 2. They were flown too late. Some highflyers don't tend to fly much if they are flown too late. They need to be flown almost a week and a half after they first start flying. They won't fly much at that stage but they need to be flown early. If they are flown late they sometimes do not fly. How old were they when they were first flown?


----------



## Sunne

Do you fly these two together by themselves or do you have other breeds flying at the sme time? My high flyers used to come down really fast when my neighbour had his pigeons flying.


----------



## Vladik

Sunne said:


> Do you fly these two together by themselves or do you have other breeds flying at the sme time? My high flyers used to come down really fast when my neighbour had his pigeons flying.


I fly them together. and only them


----------



## BACALA

i have a kit of eight high flying english tipplets (also known as canadians)...i feed them like 20mn. before flying them...they manage to go up pretty high....they stay up for like 30mn...but when i let out the flights(n.y.)...the try to stay up as high as the tipplets..but they just come faster and so do the tipplets....


----------



## blongboy

feed is the key


----------



## aslan1

If they are 3 month and they fly only 5 minutes it must be somthing wrong with their health. I had iranian higfhlyer (7years old) who was locked for 6 month cause he was one of my breeders and he flew for 1 hour (he was very fat pigeon)


----------



## eshghekaftar

Provided they're healthy, take them a couple of blocks away and release them from there. They'll go high to find the loft and if they don't fly after 1 or 2 attempts, then look for better birds from a good breeder.


----------



## Phil Eyko

Yo Vlad prevet, Dont worry my Iranians at first didnt tumble and highfly for the first 2 years! and on the third year in the summer I got a stick with a trash bag and actually made them fly and they started gradually increasing tumbling and after a only month they flew for over 3 hours out of sight and when low they tumble ALOT some of them 5 times in a row I was surprised that I had these great pigeons.


----------



## hamlet

*endurance, tumbling and highflying*



Phil Eyko said:


> Yo Vlad prevet, Dont worry my Iranians at first didnt tumble and highfly for the first 2 years! and on the third year in the summer I got a stick with a trash bag and actually made them fly and they started gradually increasing tumbling and after a only month they flew for over 3 hours out of sight and when low they tumble ALOT some of them 5 times in a row I was surprised that I had these great pigeons.


Hello, I am just curious as to how much these 3 hour birds improve endurance( time) wise. Thank you.


----------



## Phil Eyko

hello, i accualy gave all of my old iranians away and replaced them with my new PURE breed Persian H-F Tumblers imported from Iran(from the city Tehran) and perfected here for 17 years "they AKA-iranians-" and they fly over 8 hours and they tumble.


----------



## Phil Eyko

accually. i did keep one pair of my old iranians and a pair of bakus to incourage tumbling and i fly them with my rollers to make them fly longer and higher and beacuse they tumble every 10 ft they fly and when they tumble the rollers roll.


----------



## Vladik

Phil Eyko said:


> hello, i accualy gave all of my old iranians away and replaced them with my new PURE breed Persian H-F Tumblers imported from Iran(from the city Tehran) and perfected here for 17 years "they AKA-iranians-" and they fly over 8 hours and they tumble.


For how much did you buy the imported iranians?


----------



## shibu trippler

dont worry frnd .i also have high flyers n d problm with high flyers is that the babies dnt fly high upto 8 months.i have 3 babies of dec 2011 & now they are flying high.b4 they use to take 4-6 rounds around my house & sit but slowly they started to improve & now flying for 2.30 hrs very high,somtym 3 if the weather is cool.they go such a high tat it very difficult to see them. so according to my opinion u shld fly them every day untit they fly for 1 hr & shld have an eye on there feed.


----------



## baku

fly them in moning, my iranian flyin 5-6 hours, and they 8 months old


----------



## baku

I have nice iranian, armenian and nikolaevski pigeons, let me now if somebody needet. I have ty many


----------

